# Do I need to precook manicotti?



## danpeikes (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking to do a ground beef stuffed manicotti.  Going to sautee the beef with the some veggies and cover the manicotti with a tomato based sauce.  My question is do I need to boil the manicotti before I stuff it, or can I just let it cook in the oven with the tomato sauce and with moister from the meat?  I know my mother makes lasagnia witthout precooking the noodles by adding some additional water and cooking it covered.  Can I do something like that with manicotti?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 6, 2009)

You don't have to boil the manicotti before you stuff them, but you will definitely need to add some additional water to the recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2009)

And if you don't want to add additional water, you have to pre-cook the manicotti.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2009)

I like to stuff my uncooked manicotti with a combination mixture of ground beef, onion, cheese, and sauce, all blended together under heat.  I then lift one end to my lips and blow hard, making sure to point the pasta tube at my cat.

I don't reqally do that; but it would be fun.   I do cook my manicotti, but not to the al dente stage.  It breaks too easily when it is fully cooked.  I do use the combo stuffing though.    And sometimes, I add minced mushrooms as well.  I then top it with a slightly watery sauce and more cheese.  Then, cover the pan sith foil and cook for thirty minutes.  

Btu partially cooking the pasta, I find that I can control the sauce thickeness better than if I use completely uncooked manicotti tubes.  I also over-spice the sauce as the substantial flavor of the noodle will drown the herbs and spices of the sauce you would make for spaghetti.  Also, the cheese dilutes the herb/spice flavor as well.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vyapti (Sep 7, 2009)

The easiest way I ever made manicotti was to use Barilla precooked lasagna noodles.  I just soaked them in hot water until they were pliable, then put the filling on one side and rolled it up.  It was brilliant!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 7, 2009)

italians make manicotti with crepes (not pasta tubes). put cheese filling on crepe and roll like a soft taco place in pan. cover with sauce and cheese bake.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 7, 2009)

When I make manicotti, I boil my tubes until they are half done. Then they are still malleable but they will not break, and you don't need as much liquid to cook.  I stuff mine sometimes with italian sausage and ricotta, eggs, and some italian spices. Delicious!


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

I use the fresh lasagne sheets as well for manicotti and canneloni.  It's much easier than dealing with the dreaded pasta tubes and I always have perfectly rolled and stuffed manicotti/canneloni


----------

